# A new way of making your tank lighting better



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2008)

Take a look at this.  I show some tongue in cheek enthusiasm in my interest in this thread as you will see from the post I made in it. he, he

What a joker lol.  He sure is proud of his scientific achievements here.lol

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?sho ... try1937658

Andy


----------



## TDI-line (9 Mar 2008)

Hmmm.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Mar 2008)

What?  What on earth is he trying to achieve?

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2008)

maybe he should get some new tubes, put them in and then rest the hood upside down whilst the lights are turned on he, he

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2008)

Let's not turn our forum into a bashing community, please.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Mar 2008)

Sorry if that's the impression I gave George, just really perplexed and curious!


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2008)

Sorry didn't mean to bash.  I just thought 'how on earth can anyone think that this is good.

I feel like a naughty schoolkid now.  Oh well.  BACK to the books. lol

Andy


----------



## PM (3 May 2008)

Hi, sorry I just had to respond to this, it's pretty simple actually, I have a T5 pendant above my tank, if I push it back, it shadows the front (where there are no plants anyway), and lights more from the back (which is a really nice effect.

You will find (no matter what lights you have) that your fish look their best in natural or ambient light.

The reflector idea is just a way of getting this effect.

Push your light unit to the back of the tank in the day, and watch your fish in natural light, I love it!  8)


----------



## sanj (6 May 2008)

Did you post any photos?


----------



## Wolfenrook (7 May 2008)

Each to their own I suppose.  If somebody likes the effect this creates then heh, it's their tank.

Myself I find my fish look far more beautiful under my lighing than in natural light, the blues and reds positively glow under my combination of 6,500k and plant tubes.

Ade


----------



## sanj (8 May 2008)

Yeah, I think I would be more concerned with growing plants and so would not be looking to minimize light. I was interested to see wha the fish looked like tough under this unusual use of lighting.

The funny thing is that it was not long ago that people were struggling to get enough light into thier aquariums and now this dude is trying to reduce it. lol


----------

